# Marbella IBI bill (how to get a copy ?)



## FF101 (Sep 25, 2018)

We bought a property in Marbella in June 2017. Oddly (as it now seems to me) the 2017 IBI had already been paid and we just paid the seller our proportionate share for the 2nd half of 2017.

I was expecting a bill in the post for this year's IBI but have received nothing. The IBI payment was actually taken by direct debit in August (therefore odd that last year it had already been paid in June), so it has been paid but I can see no way of getting a copy of the bill online. 

The closest I could find was on the portalweb.prpmalaga.es website which has a "cartaspago" link (this fourm does not allow me to post links). That requires the Matricula (I have this from my bank advice confirming the payment) and my NIE. However, these are not recognised. 

I cant find anything at all on the Marbella Ayuntamiento website Any clues as to where I should be looking gratefully received.


----------



## uknowwhatimeanharry (Oct 19, 2018)

Perhaps you could try telephoning the local IBI office or visiting them and discussing this situation with them. They usually have car parking nearby or you could get the bus.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

FF101 said:


> We bought a property in Marbella in June 2017. Oddly (as it now seems to me) the 2017 IBI had already been paid and we just paid the seller our proportionate share for the 2nd half of 2017.
> 
> I was expecting a bill in the post for this year's IBI but have received nothing. The IBI payment was actually taken by direct debit in August (therefore odd that last year it had already been paid in June), so it has been paid but I can see no way of getting a copy of the bill online.
> 
> ...


I think you're going to have to go into the Ayuntamiento if you want a hard copy of the bill.

In many cases, when something is _domiciliado_ - direct debit - no bill as such is issued.


edit - I clicked about the website you linked to & found this - it seems to be what you're looking for https://portalweb.prpmalaga.es/open...boDomiciliado/ImpresionReciboDomiciliado.html


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

The payment you made on the purchase of your house was probably based on the amount paid for the previous year.

I always used to keep the bank debit slips, which had all the necessary details on them, as proof of payment of IBI, Permisos de Circulacion, and our Vado Permanente.

The receipts for the P's de C were definitely acceptable to the Guardia etc.


----------



## FF101 (Sep 25, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> I think you're going to have to go into the Ayuntamiento if you want a hard copy of the bill.
> 
> In many cases, when something is _domiciliado_ - direct debit - no bill as such is issued.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I had found that link. it produces a receipt, but not the bill. I would like to see (as a new owner) how the charge is calculated etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

FF101 said:


> Thanks, but I had found that link. it produces a receipt, but not the bill. I would like to see (as a new owner) how the charge is calculated etc.


Ahh - well as I said, bills aren't usually sent out at all. 

Whenever there's a recalculation, which doesn't happen very often, you would receive a notification.

You're going to have to go into the office if you want more than that.

It's based upon the_ valor catastral_, the 'official' value of the property.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Ahh - well as I said, bills aren't usually sent out at all.


In some municipalities they are - I pay my IBI by direct debit, but still get a bill every year. Mine arrived just over a week ago, with the payment date being 31 October.

I would suggest that the OP goes to the Patronato de Recaudacion office in Marbella to request a copy of his bill. Take a copy of the escritura, your ID (passport) and NIE.

https://portalweb.prpmalaga.es/open.../boletinNoticias/noticias/spotOficinaMarbella


----------



## FF101 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you all for the advice. I shall visit the tax office as suggested, and see what (if anything) they have to say. I had noted the existence of the new office mentioned in the last post, when I walked past it recently, but did not know what it was. Based on the most recent post above, perhaps they have only just sent out the demand (if they send them out at all). So perhaps it will be waiting or me, on my next visit ....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

FF101 said:


> Thank you all for the advice. I shall visit the tax office as suggested, and see what (if anything) they have to say. I had noted the existence of the new office mentioned in the last post, when I walked past it recently, but did not know what it was. Based on the most recent post above, perhaps they have only just sent out the demand (if they send them out at all). So perhaps it will be waiting or me, on my next visit ....


If the payment was taken out of your bank account in August, though, that means the Marbella municipality operates different dates from here in Vélez-Málaga, where mine is not due until 31 October. If the payment date is in August then if bills are sent out at all, they would normally be sent out before that.


----------



## Daniel Paiva (Nov 28, 2020)

hi!! i have one quetsion .. we bought a property in Marbella in 2019 , and we didnt get any receipt to pay the taxes ... some one have maybe one e-mail where i can talk to them? please help


----------

